
Internxt – Welcome to a New Internet - internxt
Hi there,
I&#x27;m Fran Villalba Segarra, and I&#x27;m the Founder &amp; CEO of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;internxt.io&#x2F;. At Internxt we are trying to build a decentralized cloud infrastructure, which will help shape a more secure, private and efficient internet. We strive to enable the creation of distributed apps, websites and files. Our platform will also aim to have a seamless user experience and pricing, to make sure that superior decentralized technology is used by the masses.<p>Internxt is a Peer-To-Peer (P2P) cloud computing network that allows users from all over the
globe to cooperate in the creation of a decentralized internet. Users can sell the resources of their machines to those looking to host their data in a more private, secure and efficient way. The cloud platform Internxt will provide will not only offer a better alternative to traditional cloud services in
terms of technology, but it will also strive to be competitive in terms of price. Besides that, we also strive to make our technology intuitive and as user friendly as already existing top-tier services.
We want to make sure this new internet is accessible by everyone, regardless of their knowledge, thus we want to focus on providing a seamless transition from traditional services to Internxt, without compromising on features.<p>We&#x27;ll be holding an ICO on September the 7th and our whitepaper is already out! Feel free to check us out and ask any questions that you might have!! :)<p>PS. Bounty Program will be announced very soon!
======
megamindbrian
Have you heard of Usenet?

~~~
internxt
yes, absolutely!

